# Foreign Exchange Fees - Capital One



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

I have been using the Capital One credit card when I travel overseas and will continue to use it in the future unless they start charging fees for foreign currency transactions. Maybe I've been lucky, but my experience with their customer service has been quite good so far. I make it a point to inform them whenever I travel abroad so that they know that they can expect to see foreign currency transactions on my account.


----------

